# Residential Caravan Parks?



## SeniorSbagliato (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello, you Cornish lot, hope you're all well?   

I'm thinking of moving out of Wales, buying a static caranvan and living in it somewhere in Cornwall, does anyone know of any idillic little spots and indeed anywhere at all that does stay open all year, or at minimum 11mths of it?

Cheers!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2005)

from memory, I don't think you are allowed to live in a static caravan all year round [my parents used to whinge about some 10 month rule or summat?]  Summat to do with avoiding PollTax/permanent addresses etc etc

they lived in Morecambe and used to go away for 8 weeks a year in one stretch as it was  miles cheaper than paying polltax for 12  months


dunno if that helps, probably not like, but hey, at least I tried huh


Hayle in Cornwall is *too *quiet - don't go there!


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2005)

there's a static caraven place near Portsihead. I'm not sure of the name  (charlcombe? ) but it's not cornwall and is pretty expensive anyway

i don't know of any others as most don't allow all year or even ii month residence. theres' a 10 month one outside sidmouth. i could probably dig up the name but again it's expensive and not in cornwall


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 7, 2005)

SeniorSbagliato said:
			
		

> Hello, you Cornish lot, hope you're all well?
> 
> I'm thinking of moving out of Wales, buying a static caranvan and living in it somewhere in Cornwall, does anyone know of any idillic little spots and indeed anywhere at all that does stay open all year, or at minimum 11mths of it?
> 
> Cheers!


My mum used to live in once near st ives.  They're round the back of a B&b.  Cheap, but a little cold in the winter. somewhere around here, which is near _hayle_!


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 7, 2005)

Doesn't Rowan live in a caravan? Bodmin, I think. Maybe you could PM her. She might not want you as a neighbour though!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2005)

Err. my mate in Somerset was telling us about this.. can't you buy one for about £20k?


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2005)

I've got a mate in York. I think.Well. I did.

Bude and Saltash are the best places to go.

Actuarsey...£60K should get you an idyll and static..I paying £40/week for mine...but I have paid £70...and so on and so on  



Btw everyone is xene_phobic, anti_omo_sexual and raddischist...er...and mysogynistiwozzit....and...er....we all think tourists keep us alive...and erm the buses are poop but Exeters' nice...have I forgotten anything?...ough yeah Newlyn is the best place to buy smack and Ivor Doowney's taste of cats vom. 


alternatively :::http://www.fish4.co.uk/iad/homes/result/;pdc=1126114629719


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2005)

'aaaaaaaaaav it! 

I would!


----------



## rowan (Sep 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Doesn't Rowan live in a caravan? Bodmin, I think. Maybe you could PM her. She might not want you as a neighbour though!



Sort of, it's a park home which is a bit better than a caravan    

Depends how much you want to pay, but there's loads of residential sites in the West Country.
Residential means you live there permanently, it's only the holiday ones that don't allow 12 months residency, and they're usually cheaper.

To get an idea of what's around have a look at Rightmove Thats where I found mine.


----------



## rowan (Sep 8, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ..I paying £40/week for mine...but I have paid £70...and so on and so on



A friend of mine wants to rent one down here, where's the best place to look for rentals?


----------



## madzone (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd be careful with residential sites and get feedback from someone who lives there already. The council have a habit of putting all the drug addicts in one place.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Sep 8, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> Sort of, it's a park home which is a bit better than a caravan
> 
> Depends how much you want to pay, but there's loads of residential sites in the West Country.
> Residential means you live there permanently, it's only the holiday ones that don't allow 12 months residency, and they're usually cheaper.
> ...



Yeah, I'm after a static caravan and a residential site that will have me all year round and I've only got about 10k maximum. What do you reckon my chances are?


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'd be careful with residential sites and get feedback from someone who lives there already. The council have a habit of putting all the drug addicts in one place.




Very good advice, there is one near Penzance that might as well have a police station built on it.


----------



## madzone (Sep 8, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Very good advice, there is one near Penzance that might as well have a police station built on it.


That's the one I was thinking of


----------



## Isambard (Sep 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Portsihead.



Jesus!    Who'd wanna live there!   

It's not Cornwall but there a LOT of sites around Brean Down in Somerset that might be of interest.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2005)

It's got a lovely view of the Bristol channel and not of Portishead so it's Ok


----------



## rowan (Sep 8, 2005)

SeniorSbagliato said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm after a static caravan and a residential site that will have me all year round and I've only got about 10k maximum. What do you reckon my chances are?



It's easy to get a caravan for that price but they probably wouldn't be on a site - you'd have to find somewhere yourself. 

To be honest I never came across anything for that price, but I was looking at park homes, not caravans. I'm sure caravans are a bit cheaper, but I don't know of any sites for them. 

But that's not to say there aren't any - I've only been here 9 months so hopefully others might know more. 

Good luck!


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks, for that, just one more question, can I get a mortgage for a caravan or park home?


----------



## rowan (Sep 9, 2005)

Not from a bank or building society, but there are companies that do it.  I'll try and find their details over the weekend


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Sep 10, 2005)

If you would that would be great. Cheers.


----------



## bramblebear (Feb 20, 2006)

*residential caravan parks*

Hello
I am wondering if anyone knows of any residential caravan sites that will take a family of three with a well behaved labrador and 8 year old child for approx 6 months while we relocate to Dorset anyone with any help will be much apprieciated


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 20, 2006)

whereabouts?


----------



## bramblebear (Feb 22, 2006)

*residential caravans*




			
				rubbershoes said:
			
		

> whereabouts?


Weymouth Dorset in that general area


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2006)

there's a caravan park in owermoigne outside weymouth but i don't think it's residential. sorry i don't really know dorset so don't kow of any others


----------



## bramblebear (Feb 24, 2006)

*residential caravans*

Thanks Rubbershoes 
thought i would give it a try


----------



## waxwings (Jul 2, 2009)

*Caravan Living*

"Help"

Does anyone out there know if their are any residential caravan Parks in the UK where you are allowed to take your own static caravan?

Am thinking of buying one but all residential sites I have been to see want you to buy theirs, and they charge unbelievable prices for the quality.

Waxwings


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 2, 2009)

> from memory, I don't think you are allowed to live in a static caravan all year round


Holiday parks can now have 12 month occupancy (_Good Practice Guide On Planning for Tourism_ 2006, which replaced PPG21 that restricted occupancy except in exceptional cases). However, the caravan (chalet/cabin) can only be occupied if it is not a person's sole or main residence. So you can 'holiday' year after year if you have somewhere else to live, but you can't live there if you are a local person in need of affordable housing.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 2, 2009)

you couldn't make it up!


----------



## precious beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

*need info on sites*

my husband is disabled and turns 60 this year and i have a mobile hair and beauty business and we would like to relocate to Cornwall as we have been going there 2-3 times a year for 17 years and just love the place but we would like to live in a caravan, now i know someone posted that they had a link to a residential site or something in Cornwall and would like any help anyone can give in this matter please.


----------



## roctrevezel (Jul 13, 2011)

SeniorSbagliato said:


> Hello, you Cornish lot, hope you're all well?
> 
> I'm thinking of moving out of Wales, buying a static caranvan and living in it somewhere in Cornwall, does anyone know of any idillic little spots and indeed anywhere at all that does stay open all year, or at minimum 11mths of it?
> 
> Cheers!



Make sure you find a site that is licenced for all year around occupancy, and one that is not run by a cowboy. (There are plenty of those running caravan sites all over Britain.)
The other problem anywhere in Britain is very high ground rents, £4000 a year plus is not uncommon.


----------



## roctrevezel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> Holiday parks can now have 12 month occupancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madzone (Jul 17, 2011)

We had a tsunami in Cornwall. Just sayin' in case it makes any of you change your mind about relocating


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 19, 2011)

boskysquelch said:


> I've got a mate in York. I think.Well. I did.
> 
> Bude and Saltash are the best places to go.
> 
> ...


 
You lie. YOU LIE! I miss my dewdneys...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 19, 2011)

Got to watch the residential parks for dodgy landlords who enforce vetting on selling on your van to new people refusing permission till they buy your van for nouthing, having random age limits on caravans as excuse to get people to cough up more money as they must approve all new vans thus ensuring they supply at inflated prices. Many poorer have been screwed by these bastards. Please be careful.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 19, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> from memory, I don't think you are allowed to live in a static caravan all year round [my parents used to whinge about some 10 month rule or summat?]


 
I know this^^ is an old quote but I don't understand this. Is this another difference between north and south of the border?? There's two caravan sites within 5 miles of me that people live in all yr round. At least one of them has been there for 40 yrs.


----------



## roctrevezel (Jul 19, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I know this^^ is an old quote but I don't understand this. Is this another difference between north and south of the border?? There's two caravan sites within 5 miles of me that people live in all yr round. At least one of them has been there for 40 yrs.


 
There is a difference from site to site depending on the planning permissions. All year around occupancy sites are somewhat of a rarity.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 20, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Is this another difference between north and south of the border?? There's two caravan sites within 5 miles of me that people live in all yr round. At least one of them has been there for 40 yrs.



There is a difference both sides of the border and even between local authorities and the sites themselves I'm afraid.

Abdn/Shire have been doing their utmost to kill-off all forms of residential caravan over the last few years.  Even established sites with permanent occupancy are finding it very difficult to maintain permission if a previously occupied caravan becomes vacant for any length of time or needs replacement.

And after a recent bereavement,  I'm currently up to my fucking eyes in legal shite over selling a residential in the South West - The local council/site owner have piled-in big time with all sorts of hoops and requirements before it goes on the market as a an all year residence.  

I had for a moment thought I might keep it on for holidays/possible change of scene etc but the requirements for that were even more mind-boggling! 

Either way, the solicitor winding-up the estate is going to make a killing by the looks of it!


----------



## MJ02 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's a some information that may be of some help <ed: spam fucked off>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

.....but don't choose one this close to a cliff's edge.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-15564718


----------



## LegsEleven (Aug 4, 2012)

do any of you know of any parks in Bristol that would rent to me for 9 months, im struggling  thanks.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> .....but don't choose one this close to a cliff's edge.....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-15564718


That also goes for caravan parks along the cliffs in Norfolk.


----------

